
$100 Trillion - mehmeta
https://multicoin.capital/2018/10/09/100-trillion/
======
drKarl
There are some mostly untrue assertions on the essay. Most cryptocurrencies
are not fungible. Cryptocurrencies are not taxed at large YET, but they will.
Most cryptocurrencies in use today are extremely volatile, so they can be used
by speculative investors, but right now, they are very risky as stores of
value.

That said, I believe cryptocurrencies are the future of money, as those issues
are resolved by better technology and new cryptocurrencies, just it might not
be the ones existing today, especially not BTC.

